

Alcohol sharpens the mind, research finds - d0mine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/9197001/Alcohol-sharpens-the-mind-research-finds.html

======
d0mine
The paper:

Jarosz, A. F., Colflesh, G. J. H., & Wiley, J. (2012). Uncorking the muse:
Alcohol intoxication facilitates creative problem solving. Consciousness &
Cognition. doi:10.1016/j.concog.2012.01.002

<http://litd.psch.uic.edu/personal/jwiley/drunk.pdf>

------
gruseom
"Sharpens" is not the right word for this. Perhaps "relaxes"? They're talking
about a benefit of _reduced_ focus.

